
Software - abbiya
Gmail Promotions tag has a mail from Facebook saying I have a message from one of my classmate. I followed the link from email which said click to read it and I was taken to play store at the end to install the messenger app but I didn&#x27;t.<p>Within seconds I received another mail from FB to review my login activity. Does this happen to users who uses it regularly too?
======
gus_massa
Did you type your password of FB? This looks like a phishing scam, but it may
be just a stupid app grow hacking. Are you sure that the app that wanted to be
installed is the real FB-messenger app?

~~~
abbiya
I was already logged in to FB and android/chrome remembered it. I didn't have
to type password. Yes, its the real messenger app. I was wondering what is the
point of sending review account email in this i.e.after sending the mail about
a message and when the user chosen to interact and follow that email to
message flow. Maybe its not much.

